# can someone elaborate on the signs and symptoms of chytrid?



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok can someone elaborate on signs and symptoms of chytrid although usually by this point of noticing signs it may be too late...just curious. yes i have read a lot of info. just curious as to what the members of dendro know rather than links? some can be conflicting information or not up to date. thanks kristy

EDIT: this is also pertaining to poison darts in general


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is some good information:
Chytrid Fungus


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I do wonder where you can order the test kits from though.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

You can order them directly from Pisces. I believe it is $50+ shipping for 50 kits. 

Pisces Molecular
2200 Central Avenue, Suite F
Boulder, CO 80301

Voice: 303-546-9300
Fax: 303-546-9400


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yikes on cost plus test costs....ok kyle that was a very good article. now what is the likely hood we test our collections for chytrid i wonder? you just confirmed my OCD lol Oz was able to give me a couple very in depth articles as well that were very good also. i know nish has treated and pcr tested and i think dane, but what is the reality here. how many of us have done pcr tests? perhaps a poll would be good. and those who think it is worth it. and those that don't and i'll include my opinion on the matter as well.  thanks jjuchems and kyle for rsponding. great link like i said. amphibian ark, couldnt have been better. Oz's articles were good as well. kristy



EDIT: BLONDE QUESTION >>>>HOW DO I RUN A POLL?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

When you start a new thread there in a spot on the bottom under Additional Options


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol yes it says create a poll but i cant get passed that point. gosh i feel like an idiot. kristy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

How much is the test after that? $50 plush shipping for 50 tests is not bad...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

kyle1745 said:


> How much is the test after that? $50 plush shipping for 50 tests is not bad...


dont quote me( not 100% sure) but i heard 20 bucks per PCR and a few weeks wait at pices moleular but your article kyle elaborated on a few testing sites and i believe i heard the one in washington is like 11 dollars? 

p.s. i did figure out the poll.lol


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

There are no symptoms if the frogs are constantly kept above 74f. I have tested my whole collection for about $250 and tested by keeping temps in the 60`s to lo 70`s for the summer w/ no deaths.
The cost is $25 for up to 8 tests pooled into one and about $10 for a mailer and the supplies for up to 8 pooled tests. Most people could test their whole collection for $35


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

that you r correct. but either supplies or the kits will cost more than that i believe. and pooled samples are taking all your frogs and sending in as one samplke correct? which means not knowing which frog was actually infected unless it came from a particular group of frogs? still somewhat confused myself on single and pooled samples. kristy


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

8 samples pooled into one means you can test 8 tanks in one test, number it and move on to the next 8 tanks. So if you have 64 tanks you can do 8 tests for $280. This would not only tell you if you have chytrid in your collection but also be able to break it down to 8`s. This way if test #1 came back positive and 2-7 came back negative you could quarantine the 8 tanks in test 1 and work from there.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> 8 samples pooled into one means you can test 8 tanks in one test, number it and move on to the next 8 tanks. So if you have 64 tanks you can do 8 tests for $280. This would not only tell you if you have chytrid in your collection but also be able to break it down to 8`s. This way if test #1 came back positive and 2-7 came back negative you could quarantine the 8 tanks in test 1 and work from there.


great info. so for thise of us with larger collections, mine is not by all means as large as yours may be or been, but certainly i will have much more than eight tanks. thanks for the clarification. pooled samples seem like a great route to go about it. if you have smaller collections say one or two tanks wouldnt you find it more beneficial to those who do have smaller collections than to individually test right? thanks for the clarification. makes life a lot easier knowing the facts rather than having to speculate kristy


----------

